# Ideas Needed: Western Equitation Exercises



## southerncowgirl93 (Feb 5, 2009)

You may want to note that horseback riding is dangerous, suggest them to wear a helmet, and have supervision. Just in case, ya know? And some things would be suggest patterns. It helps you (and the horse). Figure eights, gait transitions, Circles, etc. And make sure you sit up straight and heels down. lol


----------



## Cannoka (Aug 15, 2009)

FYI: make sure you use Spellcheck. There are a lot of grammatical errors on the page. Being in education I tend to notice that first.:wink: 
Good luck!


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

Sounds interesting! There are so many! I have an Arena Pocket Guide 101, that lists common patterns, and the steps on doing them =] I got it on Amazon for like... not about 3$!! Maybe you should get one? 

You might also want to say never ride with open-toed shoes, cowboy boots are preferred. And maybe mention that there are show classes on Horsemanship? Because, a person just reading it, would be confused on if it was done for pleasure, or showing, because you never actually say. Other than that, seems good =]


----------

